

Show HN: PodCastle - Reddit for podcasts - KevBurnsJr
http://podcastle.us

======
roryokane
For the first instant I saw the page, I thought it was one of those spammy,
ad-filled domain placeholder pages. It's because the design is similar - boxy,
list of links, no images. I'm not sure if that first impression will actually
drive people away, but you think it might, you should change the design a
little to distinguish your site from those placeholder sites. Perhaps adding a
podcast-related image or a large logo to the main page would work.

------
llimllib
I tried to submit this excellent podcast:
[http://castroller.com/podcasts/BigIdeas/2085839-Craig%20Kapl...](http://castroller.com/podcasts/BigIdeas/2085839-Craig%20Kaplan%20on%20Mathematical%20Art%20and%20Artistic%20Mathematicians)

And it failed. What exactly do I need to submit?

~~~
spaetzel
Note, I'm the developer of CastRoller.

I was able to submit that episode by getting the RSS feed from the podcast's
main page (<http://castroller.com/Podcasts/BigIdeas>) and submitting that
directly.

I don't know if PodCastle is able to pick up the MP3 on the CastRoller episode
page.

The episode is on PodCastle here: <http://podcastle.us/e/CMB5V>

------
sorbus
Might be worth noting that there's already a podcast called Podcastle, so that
might present some naming issues - I was confused for the first few seconds.

Also, seconding what roryokane said, your design does not look good. It's
bland, it's boring, and it looks a bit spammy.

------
reidab
_/me adds an episode of PodCastle(.org) to PodCastle(.us)_
<http://podcastle.us/e/kbQub>

Namespace collision proved non-fatal, but still a bit confusing.

------
glenngillen
Really loving some of the things happening in the "podcast" space lately
(check <http://said.fm/> for another approach). Does make me wonder why it's
taken so long for these types of services to come to market though, I've been
after decent way to discover interesting content outside of iTunes for years.

But was obviously not motivated enough to do anything about it myself :/

------
colkassad
Very cool idea. Can you optimize the front page? Scrolling lags a lot on my
Droid incredible.

~~~
KevBurnsJr
Working on ways around this. Reason for lag right now is that iPhone requires
that play events come from a UI event rather than any arbitrary javascript
function call. To get one-click play on the homepage, you have to load all 40
players on page load. The alternative is 2-click play. 1 click to load player,
1 click to play. Opted for 1-click and laggy over 2 click and snappy.

~~~
colkassad
Ah, I see. I didn't even notice you could click once to play (the play icon
should have been obvious to me). Honestly, I would always click through to the
description anyway to see what's up, unless it was a podcast that I regularly
listen to.

------
rb2k_
Maybe Related: Over the last few months, I've really come to like most of the
5by5.tv podcasts. Two picks:

\- the dev show, good combination

\- on the internet, entertaining

------
Koldark
Horrible name! There is a fantasy fiction podcast called PodCastle
(<http://podcastle.org>). Seems like a conflict there.

------
beagledude
I listen to podcasts 2 hours a day on my drive to/from work. Looking forward
to you expanding on the site, keyword searches, tags, descriptions would be
nice

------
shaunxcode
Isn't reddit primarily about the comments/community? I don't see a way of
logging in/creating a throwaway account or commenting on the particular
podcasts?

------
pdenya
Thank you for building this, I've been having trouble finding good podcasts
lately and this is just what I need.

It keeps crashing my tabs in Chrome OS X

------
kkawai
yooo nice

